# Cold weather vs Morels



## DanP (Mar 1, 2005)

Cool photo but not something a mushroom hunter wants to see. Our work from yesterday plus a few ramps. Going to try your transplant thing on the ramps.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

DanP said:


> Cool photo but not something a mushroom hunter wants to see. Our work from yesterday plus a few ramps. Going to try your transplant thing on the ramps.
> 
> View attachment 530237


Lol..that's some good eating on that plate..yum!


----------



## Eddie13 (Oct 22, 2016)

The only place I've found mushrooms in the last many years just got select cut and now their are no trespassing signs everywhere like every 20 feet.. 

I thought it was state/county land, still shows up green on google maps, but I guess they must have sold it? IDK


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Two frigid days of picking, about 6 hours of looking in a couple woods. Tough picking forsure. Enough for a side dish of morels with dinner. Some of these were young and fresh and not froze solid, I dunno. 
First grey of the season also.

If oldgrandman can't figure these morels out, I know I never will.


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Nice haul, hope something changes soon. I am at a grand total of 23 blacks and yellows combined. Weird year, have not spotted a grey.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Nice haul, hope something changes soon. I am at a grand total of 23 blacks and yellows combined. Weird year, have not spotted a grey.


Thanks! I worked for them that's forsure. I hope something changes also..and soon. Agree! weird year.


----------



## DanSS26 (Jul 10, 2008)

We need to do some work on my late parents house in Florida. Since neither of us are working and morels are probably on hold for week, my sister and I are heading down on Monday. We need to get it ready to put it on the market.


----------



## Grinnell (Nov 20, 2019)

DanSS26 said:


> We need to do some work on my late parents house in Florida. Since neither of us are working and morels are probably on hold for week, my sister and I are heading down on Monday. We need to get it ready to put it on the market.


I think I’d forget all about morels if I could be i Florida fishing. Just saying.


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

DanSS26 said:


> We need to do some work on my late parents house in Florida. Since neither of us are working and morels are probably on hold for week, my sister and I are heading down on Monday. We need to get it ready to put it on the market.


Weather up north from the 17th to the 30th looks perfect imo. Good timing for a roadtrip Dan besafe and hopefully get into some shrooms when you return.


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Found another new spot! There were about 20 small, but surprisingly fresh greys. Hoping they will get bigger now that the cold is gone and temps going up, can’t forget the rains. Fingers crossed. Could they be popping like crazy next weekend/week?!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jeffm (Sep 20, 2008)

jeffm said:


> Weather up north from the 17th to the 30th looks perfect imo. Good timing for a roadtrip Dan besafe and hopefully get into some shrooms when you return.
> View attachment 530345


Let me retract that "perfect" statement. MORE RAIN in that time frame would make it perfect, didnt even notice cuz I was so excited about the temps lol.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Rain here this morning. Not a soaker by any means but still welcomed.
Have not been getting the hard freezes , though the windchill was substantial Friday.
A little more rain would be great.
When the leaves on the ground get soaked enough to flatten out , the seeing part of hunting is better. For me anyways..


----------



## RyanHuntsEverything (May 16, 2017)

Waif said:


> Rain here this morning. Not a soaker by any means but still welcomed.
> Have not been getting the hard freezes , though the windchill was substantial Friday.
> A little more rain would be great.
> When the leaves on the ground get soaked enough to flatten out , the seeing part of hunting is better. For me anyways..


Absolutely!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## ajc1 (Jan 5, 2012)

DanP said:


> Cool photo but not something a mushroom hunter wants to see. Our work from yesterday plus a few ramps. Going to try your transplant thing on the ramps.
> 
> View attachment 530237


I transplanted some ramps the week or two ago then looks like they're doing good so far maybe in a couple of years I'll be able to start picking them


----------



## Whitetail_hunter (Mar 14, 2012)

Well a search of the in laws yard brings me to a grand total of 28. :lol:


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Whitetail_hunter said:


> Well a search of the in laws yard brings me to a grand total of 28. :lol:
> 
> View attachment 530807


And to think...Some people marry just for money.:cwm27:


----------



## paper mouth (Jan 20, 2015)

Found a few in the snow this morning, that was a first for me and the lady!


----------

